# Amplificador antiguo con bc549 ac188 ac187 2sb107



## DannyR (Sep 20, 2014)

Adquiri un amplificador bastante viejo, presenta detalles en sus dos salidas, en una se escucha "pasable" pero al subir los graves sale humo  creo que de una resistencia que se nota descascarada, en las dos etapas la misma resistencia se encuentra en las mismas condiciones por lo cual no consigo saber cual es su valor. Y en su otra salida se escucha despacio y saturado, medi los transistores de salida y parecen estar bien; estos transistores no son casi identificables porque estan como oxidados, pero mas o menos casi adivinando son 2sb107 o 2sb407, no se entiende casi nada en la chapa. Sus otros transistores son bc549 ac188 ac187. No encontre ningun circuito parecido y se me hace un poco dificil la tarea sin nigun diagrama, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, Saludos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2014)

Subí fotos nítidas del interior y plaquetas  , picando en _Adjuntar archivos y más_

Saludos !


----------



## DannyR (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola DOSMETROS puse fotos en el primer mensaje, de una plaqueta (etapa de salida), son dos iguales, de los pre creo que no hace falta porque estan bien. La marca del amplificador esta en la placa de la ultima imagen, dice que es industria argentina pero no hay ninguna informacion de esta marca. Lo que se ve en la foto son resistencias?


----------



## DannyR (Sep 21, 2014)

Hola buen dia! Si cambio las resistencias de polarizacion de los transistores de salida por unas de mayor o menor valor, va a funcionar mal el circuito? por ejemplo si cambio de 0.4 Ohm a 2.2 Ohm?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2014)

En esta imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 117844​
Veo, o creo ver, un transistor AC188, eso es Germanio
Estaríamos hablando de un amplificador de unos 30 o mas años del que muy difícilmente puedas conseguir reemplazos.

En tu lugar aprovecharía la fuente y gabinete para armar algo mas moderno.


----------



## DannyR (Sep 21, 2014)

Hola Fogonazo! Si, esa seria la salida mas facil  pero yo tengo ganas de hacerlo funcinar  Estoy :estudiando: para ver si le puedo poner las resistecias que dije anteriormente, quizas las ponga y enchufe a 220v..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo! Si, esa seria la salida mas facil  pero yo tengo ganas de hacerlo funcinar  Estoy :estudiando: para ver si le puedo poner las resistecias que dije anteriormente, quizas las ponga y enchufe a 220v..



Eso es cuestión de "gusto personal" 

 esperes mucha potencia, estimo unos 20W por canal.
 esperes mucha fidelidad.
 esperes ir a una casa de electrónica y conseguir (Fácilmente) alguno de los transistores del circuito.


Además, por allí anduvo algún "Duende desarmador" y dejó cosas sueltas, como por ejemplo el termistor de control de corriente de reposo (Tornillo de aluminio con cables)

Si lo piensas restaurar:
1) Verifica si los transistores están sanos.
2) Si alguno no lo está mira si lo puedes conseguir.
3) Reemplaza *Todos* los electrolíticos.
4) Encomiéndate a Dios.


----------



## DannyR (Sep 21, 2014)

Sr.Fogonazo muchas gracias por sus recomendaciones, simpre tan atento usted   Lo que tenia duda era sobre esas resistencias para cambiarlas, porque las demas cosas parecen estar bien. Que bueno que me comento del termistor, creia que era algun otro transistor de la era media o algo asi  va encastrado en el chasis o lo puedo dejar asi suelto? Tambien no estoy seguro de si estan bien ajustadas las dos resistencias variables que tiene, para que son? son lo que se le llama (bias)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Sr.Fogonazo muchas gracias por sus recomendaciones, simpre tan atento usted   Lo que tenia duda era sobre esas resistencias para cambiarlas, porque las demas cosas parecen estar bien. Que bueno que me comento del termistor, creia que era algun otro transistor de la era media o algo asi  va encastrado en el chasis o lo puedo dejar asi suelto? Tambien no estoy seguro de si estan bien ajustadas las dos resistencias variables que tiene, para que son? son lo que se le llama (bias)?



Muy posiblemente los preset ajusten corriente de reposo, por aquí comento como se ajustan:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Yo no los tocaría hata haber revisado todo lo demás.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2014)

Los de salida seguro son 2SB107 , germanios equivalentes a AD149

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2SB107


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2014)

Hola.







Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2014)

Me ganaste de mano , estaba por subirlo 

Tiene 5 transistores y dos presets . . . me parece que es más parecido a éste


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2014)

Por que no encaras la construccion de un ampli FAPESA de 15 o 25W de los que hay en el foro (no creo que el tuyo entregue mas que eso)???
Son de la misma epoca que el tuyo, son muy buenos y baratos, y usan transistores de silicio comues y corrientes. Podés reutilizar la fuente, los disipadores y el gabinete como te dijo Fogonazo, y por unos pocos pesos extra tenés un ampli de primera que lo arreglas fácilmente cuando tenga algún problema.
Los transistores de germanio ya no existen hacen muuuuchos años, si bien suelen (con bastante suerte) encontrarse algunos rezagos en casas de electrónica que son antiguas... aunque no hay garantías que sean los que vos necesitás...

PD: Acá están los FAPESA
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/321737/


----------



## DannyR (Sep 22, 2014)

Buen Dia a todos!!!  Gracias Fogonazo, DOSMETROS, elaficionado, Dr. Zoidberg por los diagramas e informacion. Les cuento que coloque las resistencias en los emisores por unas de potencia que tenia de 2.2ohm.. me fije que este todo bien y lo encendi.. y que creen..? Funciono de MARAVILLA  el sonido que tiene es MUY BUENO :babear: el unico detalle, un leve zumbido al estar el VOL en 0 , que creo normal en cualquier amplificador, quizas le agrege mas capacitor al transformador
Lo unico que me queda duda es si el termistor hace su trabajo estando asi como se encuentra (suelto), porque no hay ninguna perforacion cerca ni en la parte donde estan los transistores de salida, como para atornillarlo, ustedes que dicen lo dejo asi nomas? Para testear los preset debo realizar el tutorial de fogonazo o solo me fijo que esten iguales placa con placa? osea me fijo que esten parejos las dos placas para que trabajen iguales, o sera que cada placa va a manejar diferente corrientes de reposo y voy a hacer macana?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2014)

- Ok  , si ya está andando *reponé esas resistencias a sus valores originales* , las podés medir en el canal que si andaba.

Las he visto desde 0,10Ω (R10) hasta 1,5Ω (1R5) , aunque su valor más probable esté en los 0,47Ω (R47) . . . me parece que 2,2Ω es medio alto. Y ponelas de 5 Watts.

- En el otro canal cómo está puesto ese termistor ? Podrias poner foto del otro canal 

- Yo cambiaría *todos* los electrolíticos ! ! ! Aumentando algo el valor de los de la fuente y poniendo *del doble* en los de salida (en vez de 2.200uF pondría 4.700uF por 50V) que son los grandes de la plaqueta. Eso le va a mejorar muchísimo el sonido y los graves.

-En cuanto a la calibración , medí de tener la mitad de la tensión de la fuente entre el positivo del capacitor de salida y masa (debe ser equivalente a la de ahí mismo a positivo). Eso se regula con amplificador caliente (media hora conectado) con el preset que está mas cerca de BC549C.

-Andá verificando que no calienten los excitadores ni los de salida , en los amplificadores de Germanio se usaban corrientes de reposo de unos 20mA , auque he visto algunos extremos con 50 mA  , eso fijate el post de Fogonazo.

Saludos !


----------



## DannyR (Sep 22, 2014)

Pero el tema es que las dos placas estaban en el mismo estado, osea con el termistor asi y con las mismas resistencias en mal estado  por eso tuve que mas o menos estimar cuales eran  a las dos placas le cambie lo mismo y las dos funcionan por igual 
Estoy pensando que la alimentacion es demasiada, esta trabajando con 36V 2A  quizas por eso se estropearon las resistencias. Lo prove asi y anda bastante bien pero tengo miedo de que se estrope de nuevo .
Voy a tratar de cambiar los capacitores electroliticos, medir tensiones y corrientes. Las resistencias de los emisores al ser de 2.2ohm van a funcionar mal? tengo unas de 0.10ohm nomas, y parece que tenia de 0.47ohm... que hago? le pongo alguna de las que tengo o si o si tiene que ser de 0.47ohm?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2014)

Mejor comprate las 4 nuevas de 0,47 (R47) x 5Watts. 

En algunos casos el termistor es una pastilla y va en el impreso , los de tornillo siempre van atornillados al disipador , es para que el amplificador no se embale y se recaliente-queme . . . 

Con 36V andarás por los 10 o 15 Watts de audio  . . . dónde mediste los 2 A  ?


----------



## DannyR (Sep 22, 2014)

Bueno voy a tener que esperar un poco y comprar las que corresponde  

Que raro lo del termistor  no logro entender donde pueden ir atornillados, busque por todos lados donde llegue a poder atornillarse y no hay ningun lugar con alguna perforacion 

2A porque el transformador lo dice  y tiene para seleccionar varias tensiones, por eso pienso que capas hay que bajar un poco el voltage a 27V por ejemplo  quizas el "Duende desarmador" quiso obtener mas potencia y rompio todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2014)

Lo del termistor podria ser que no consiguieron la pastilla y pusieron ese . . . yo agujerearía el disipador y lo atornillaría , fijate en éste Siemens viejo (no tan viejo como el tuyo ) cómo va atornillado junto a los transistores de salida :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Siemens-50W.pdf

Poneme foto de la llave selectora de voltaje , ¿ selecciona sobre los 220V o sobre la salida del transformador ?

Lo *máximo* que soportan esos transistores es 30V  , eso ocurre a máximo volumen , no en reposo-silencio

Saludos !


----------



## crimson (Sep 22, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> ... un leve zumbido al estar el VOL en 0 , que creo normal en cualquier amplificador, ...



Ojo que puede ser un loop de masa, en la entrada del amplificador la masa de la plaqueta debe ir al terminal de masa del pote de volumen y nada más, si hay conexiones extrañas produce ese zumbido. Lo mismo, la masa de la plaqueta del amplificador debe ir directo al negativo del electrolítico de fuente (¿es negativo a masa no?, sino es al revés) y las conexiones entre el puente de diodos o los diodos de la fuente deben ser cortas, sino se producen ese tipo de problemas. Es común en amplificadores de esa época que no se tomaran en cuenta esos detalles.
Saludos C


----------



## DannyR (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok voy a atornillar entre medio de los transistores de salida al termistor, vaya a saber uno que quicieron hacer.. :cabezon:

La seleccion de voltage se hace en la salida del transformador que es: 0-20V-24V-27V ; esta conectado en 24V  dejo una imagen.

hno: Lo estuve probando a mitad del Volumen y queria descoser unos parlantes de 8" 4ohm 50W  A pesar de que lo hice funcionar con esas resistencias de 2.2ohm y el voltage de fuente a 36V no se quemo nada  tengo ganas de bajar el voltage para estar mas tranquilo, no quiero ver humo  vale aclarar que cambie nada mas que las resistencias, los capacitores y demas cosas estan como estaban, y creo que debe tener como 50 años o mas este artefacto 

Crimson creo que debe ser lo que me comentas, porque cuando subo un poco el Volumen es imperceptible, la masa o chasis del amplificador es el negativo del electrolitico de filtro; ahora el pote de volumen no tiene su chasis a masa, testeando chasis del pote y chasis da unos 260ohm . El puente de diodos esta compuesto por 8 diodos  

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Ok voy a atornillar entre medio de los transistores de salida al termistor, vaya a saber uno que quicieron hacer.. :cabezon:


 
O aunque no sea al medio , si un poco más a bajo te permite no prolongarle los cables 



> La seleccion de voltage se hace en la salida del transformador que es: 0-20V-24V-27V ; esta conectado en 24V dejo una imagen.
> hno: Lo estuve probando a mitad del Volumen y queria descoser unos parlantes de 8" 4ohm 50W  A pesar de que lo hice funcionar con esas resistencias de 2.2ohm y el voltage de fuente a 36V no se quemo nada  tengo ganas de bajar el voltage para estar mas tranquilo, no quiero ver humo  vale aclarar que cambie nada mas que las resistencias, los capacitores y demas cosas estan como estaban, y creo que debe tener como 50 años o mas este artefacto


 
Que se yo , por datasheet lo máximo son 30 V , incluso no debería llegarse a eso por precaución. Yo la pondría en 20 Vac (20 x √2 = 28,3 - 1,2 = 27 Vdc )

Por otro lado no creo que estuviera fabricado para 4 Ohms , con 4 Ohms  no le des paliza , porque intentará entregar el doble de la potencia y . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## DannyR (Sep 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O aunque no sea al medio , si un poco más a bajo te permite no prolongarle los cables


 
Seguro! Tratare de que quede bien ese termistor 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que se yo , por datasheet lo máximo son 30 V , incluso no debería llegarse a eso por precaución. Yo la pondría en 20 Vac (20 x √2 = 28,3 - 1,2 = 27 Vdc )
> 
> Por otro lado no creo que estuviera fabricado para 4 Ohms , con 4 Ohms  no le des paliza , porque intentará entregar el doble de la potencia y . . .
> 
> Saludos !



Estuve pensando que 30V no sera para un solo transistor? y aqui estan trabajando dos  para asegurar pongo en 20V 

hno: le di demasiada paliza ya  pero a 60% o 70% de Volumen nomas; lo que sucede es que vi que decia que coloque parlantes de 4ohm u 8ohm entonces como tenia a mano los de 4 le di un poquito de paliza con esos para probarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2014)

Ahh ok , entonces si soporta 4 Ohms.

Cada transistor debe soportar algo más que la fuente de alimentación , en reposo le llegan 15 V a cada uno pero a máxima excursión de la onda , un transistor está saturado (2Vdc y el otro a 28 V y así alternadamente.

Todavía se venden las borneras de baquelita 

http://www.elemon.com.ar/elemon/BuscarSubRubros.aspx?Action=1&GrupoId=MC&RubroId=581

O ponele una mas moderna . . .

http://www.asteenperu.com/images/productos/E208.JPG


----------



## DannyR (Sep 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cada transistor debe soportar algo más que la fuente de alimentación , en reposo le llegan 15 V a cada uno pero a máxima excursión de la onda , un transistor está saturado (2Vdc y el otro a 28 V y así alternadamente.



Ahh Ok!! ahora entendi   Solo una dudita, en que influye o que pasa si dejo estas resistencias de 2.2ohm en los transistores de salida? estara trabajando mal los transistores? trabajaran mejor?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todavía se venden las borneras de baquelita
> 
> http://www.elemon.com.ar/elemon/BuscarSubRubros.aspx?Action=1&GrupoId=MC&RubroId=581
> 
> ...



Buenisimo!  quizas le ponga una de las modernas  Saludos!


----------



## DannyR (Oct 14, 2014)

Puede funcionar bien el amplificador con el reemplazo de un transistor "2SB407" por un "AD149"? Osea que la etapa de salida quedaria funcionando con un 2SB407 y un AD149... O funcionaria mejor si coloco los dos iguales, osea dos transistores AD149?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2014)

En teoría debería andar con uno y otro ya que son muy parecidos , pero mejor si le pones iguales (AD149) y comprados juntos 

Saludos !


----------



## DannyR (Oct 14, 2014)

Hola DOSMETROS! tengo pensado ponerle entonces un par de AD149 en una salida y en la otra dejarle el par de 2SB407. Que opinas? va quedar bien o habrá una diferencia notable de potencia en los canales? porque lei que los 2SB407 son de 30w y los AD149 de 27w. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2014)

Así me gusta  . 

No , no vas a notar ninguna diferencia , por las dudas mediles un poco el hfe


----------



## DannyR (Oct 15, 2014)

Bueno, puse dos ad149 por un canal y dos 2sb407 por el otro, y emm  funciona bien  pero  como que suena con un poco mas de graves el canal con 2sb407 y mas agudos medios por el canal con ad149.. como que tiene mas "polenta" el canal con 2sb407.. será que noto la diferencia o estoy alucinando?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> será que noto la diferencia o estoy alucinando?


Sin mediciones cuantitativas de los niveles de salida, impedancias de carga y respuesta en frecuencia de cada canal, no se puede decir NADA. O sea... es probable que estés alucinando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2014)

Prueba A , intercambiar los transistores de salida de un canal a otro y verificar si la caracteríastica *se invirtió* (en ese caso tendrías razón) o *permanece igual* (en ese caso es otra cuestión de diferencias del resto de componentes de ambos circuitos)


----------

